# Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??



## wusi (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Ich plane derzeit die Anschaffung eines Trommelfilters. 

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob Trommelfilter einen, natürlich von der Größe der Trommel abhängigen, Mindestdurchfluss haben. 

Ich meine mal wo gelesen zu haben, dass, wenn zuwenig flow vorhanden ist, der Trommler zu selten spült. Und das würde bedeuten, dass der Dreck zu lange in der Trommel ist und anfängt sich aufzulösen und wieder in den Teich gespült wird, bevor er rausgespült wird. 

Es ist nämlich so, dass ich einen halbwegs großen Teich (etwa 60-70 m³) habe, jedoch einen recht geringen Besatz (9 Koi bis 40 cm, 2 Orfen, 2 __ Graskarpfen). 
Das ganze System läuft gepumt und auf Grund unzureichender Planung zur Bauzeit, ist eine Höhe von etwa 3 Metern zum Filter zu überwinden. 
Der besteht zur Zeit aus 2 IBC, einmal mit Bürsten, einmal mit Matten befüllt, und wird von einer OASE 16000 gespeist. Zu sehen auf dem Bild rechts außen:

 

Danach kommt ein kleiner Bachlauf. 
Da ist es also klar, dass aktuell der flow eher gering ist. 

Soll ich jetzt also die Größe des Trommlers eher an die Teichgröße anpassen und dann einen viel geringeren als den vom Hersteller empfohlenen Durchfluss haben? 

Oder soll ich mich eher an den flow halten, und dann einen eventuell zu kleinen Trommler haben?
Zu der Variante ist noch zu sagen, dass ich den Durchfluss auch nicht beliebig erhöhen kann, da der Filter ja in den Bauchlauf mündet, und der hat nicht viel mehr Kapazität. 

Ich hoffe, meine Darstellung ist halbwegs verständlich und dass mir hier weitergeholfen werden kann!

Danke schon mal, 

LG Markus


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Das mit dem Mindestdurchfluss werde ich demnächst erfragen.  ...aber ich weiß, dass man die Spülintervalle selbstständig einstellen kann. Da die Trommler überwiegend über zentrale Steuermodule geregelt werden, ist da eine Einstellung der Spülintervalle eigenständig möglich. Normal reagiert die Spülpumpe auch über einen Schwimmerschalter, der die Pumpe anwirft, wenn nicht mehr genügend durch das Siebgewebe fließt und der Wasserstand auf der einen Seite sinkt bzw. auf der anderen Seite steigt.

So habe ich das bislang zumindest immer verstanden und die Trommelfilter sind schon auf die Teichgröße ausgelegt um eben grundsätzlich genügend Flow zu erzeugen. Also würde ich da wohl auf die Herstellerangaben eingehen.


----------



## wusi (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hey Rico!


Zacky schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mindestdurchfluss werde ich demnächst erfragen.


 und danke schon mal!!

Ich tendiere auch eher zu einem größeren Filter mit weniger flow, als dass ich einen kleinen habe, der am Maximum läuft. Lieber zu groß als zu klein...
Und wahrscheinlich sieht man ohnehin erst im Betrieb was am vernünftigsten ist, was Spülintervalle und so betrifft. 

Also ist die Angst, dass sich der ganze Mist vorher zersetzt und wieder in Lösung geht bevor er rausgespült wird, unbegründet?
Und ein wenig flow kann ich ja sicher noch rausholen, immerhin wäre der Trommler dann ja etwas tiefer als es der IBC zur Zeit ist.

PS: Der Filter ist auf dem Foto im Ausgangspost natürlich auf der LINKEN Seite zu sehen...


----------



## CrimsonTide (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Ja, der Trommler spült, wenn der Messfühler Kontakt mit dem Wasser verliert, d.h. wenn der Filter leer gepumpt wird (Schwerkraft). Das Spülintervall kann man einstellen. Wenn der Filter nur sehr kurz spült (2-4sec.), wird eben nur ein Teil der Trommel gereinigt und der Filter spült dann bald wieder. Wenn man länger spült (6-10 sec.), dann wird der nächste Spülvorgang später einsetzen, weil mehr von der Trommel wieder sauber ist (die Trommel einmal ganz rum (oder sogar mehr) gespült wird).

Dass ein Trommler wartungsfrei läuft, ist allerdings eine Illusion. Das Sieb (60 µm) setzt sich auch mit Biofilm ein wenig zu, sodass man reinigen muss. Ich gehe dann je nach Saison ca. 1 x im Monat mit dem Kärcher drüber. Der bringt mehr Druck zusammen als die Spülpumpe über die Düsen. Wasserzugaben wie fein gemahlene Tonerde oder wie das Zeug heißt, würde ich nicht empfehlen, denn da setzt sich das Sieb zu.

Auch ist das Innere der Trommel manchmal zu reinigen, weil sich abgestorbene Pflanzen nicht ganz selbst entsorgen bzw. in der Spülrinne hängen bleiben. Also Wartungsklappe aufschrauben, mit der Hand rein und säubern.

Ich würde auch empfehlen, keinen Bodengrund im Teich zu haben, sodass kein Sand durch den BA in den Trommler kommt und dort das Sieb zusetzt.

Falls mal Wasser über den Überlauf läuft, können die Spüldüsen durch schmutziges Wasser verstopfen und sind zu reinigen (halbe Drehung, raus damit, durchblasen bzw. mit einem dünnen Nagel freimachen, ausspülen, einsetzen).

Bei Schwerkraftbetrieb ist auch zu bedenken, dass man für das Spülwasser - falls wie bei mir kein Kanalanschluss vorhanden ist - auch eine Hebeanlage (=Tonne und Tauchpumpe mit Schwimmerschalter) benötigt.

Zu guter letzt darf man den Wasserverbrauch nicht außer Acht lassen. Frischwasserzugabe ist immer gut, aber man sollte schon das Wasserniveau halten. Ich hab noch kein Magnetventil zur automatischen Nachfüllung (will auch ein wenig die Kontrolle behalten, wann was fehlt) und so muss ich an heißen Tagen schon öfters den Gartenschlauch mit Frischwasser reinhängen.

Alles in allem bin ich jetzt nicht gegen Trommler, aber ich hätt es mir vorher etwas einfacher vorgestellt (vor allem bei den Kosten). Dachte, man zahlt einen Haufen, baut ein und fertig. Aber gut, ein Hobby macht einfach Arbeit.


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*



> Zu der Variante ist noch zu sagen, dass ich den Durchfluss auch nicht beliebig erhöhen kann, da der Filter ja in den Bauchlauf mündet, und der hat nicht viel mehr Kapazität.



Wenn dein Bachlauf nicht soviel Wasser verträgt, wie sieht es mit einem Bypass aus?
Den könnte man evtl- auch so anlegen das die Kreisbewegung im Teich verstärkt wird.

LG René


----------



## Joerg (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hi Markus,
bei deinem geringen Besatz sollte auch ein kleineres Volumen möglich sein. Der TF könnte dann auch etwas kleiner ausfallen.

Das sinnvolle Volumen 1/2-1 mal pro Stunde den Teichinhalt umzuwälzen ist bei deiner aktuellen Filterkonstruktion kaum möglich.

Den Trommler würde ich eher energiesparend auf Teichniveau betreiben. Die Bürsten sind dann überflüssig und die Matten kannst du durch wenig __ Hel-x in einem kleinen Biofilter direkt nach dem TF platzieren.
Einen Teil dann in den Teich und das nötige mit einer extra Pumpe in deinen Bachlauf.
Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass der Bachlauf nicht immer laufen muss.

Alles andere ist mit einem großen Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo Markus,
als betreiber eines kleinen Trommelfilters kann ich Dir Deine Bedenken zerstreuen, dass Du auf zu lange Spülintervalle kommst . Das ist zwar hier und da im Forum als Thema hochgekommen, doch meiner Meinung nach nur ein Synonym für eine unzureichende technische Auslegung (wobei ich mich da gerne mit einschließe ).
Du wirst für Dein System mit einem TF keine negativen Erfahrungen machen, egal ob Schwerkraft oder nicht (das ist eine Frage der Gesamtkonzeption des Filters). Jörg hat insofern recht, dass ein Schwerkraft- oder Halbschwerkraft- TF weniger Verbrauchskosten hat, und dass ein Neukauf so viel Geld kostet, dass man auch die restliche Anlage mit überdenken kann.


----------



## wusi (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo und danke für die ganzen Antworten!



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> Alles in allem bin ich jetzt nicht gegen Trommler, aber ich hätt es mir vorher etwas einfacher vorgestellt (vor allem bei den Kosten). Dachte, man zahlt einen Haufen, baut ein und fertig. Aber gut, ein Hobby macht einfach Arbeit.



Danke für deine ehrliche Meinung bezüglich Trommler Aaron. 
Dass die Arbeit mit einem TF nicht ganz wartungsfrei abläuft hab ich schon gelesen. Obwohl das viele Nutzer nicht so recht zugeben wollen (zumindest in den großen Weiten des Internet, nicht direkt hier aufs Forum bezogen). 
Und du bist also im Großen und Ganzen mit deinem KC30 zufrieden? Würdest nochmal einen Trommler kaufen falls du noch keinen hättest?
Wegen dem Biofilm: Da machst du einfach den Deckel auf und gehst mit dem Kärcher drüber über die Trommel?



troll20 schrieb:


> ...wie sieht es mit einem Bypass aus?



Hey René! 

Gute Idee mit dem Bypass. Das muss ich mir noch genau anschauen. Aber ich befürchte ich werde auch das nicht schaffen. 
Der Platz um den Teich ist so dermaßen eng, dass ich nicht viel Spielraum habe. Das liegt auch an dem Zaun, der rund herum aufgestellt ist. Schön mit Betonsockeln...



Joerg schrieb:


> Der TF könnte dann auch etwas kleiner ausfallen.
> ...
> Den Trommler würde ich eher energiesparend auf Teichniveau betreiben.



Hey Jörg! 

Das war eben eine Überlegung von mir den Trommler eine Nummer kleiner zu kaufen. Vor allem wenn man sieht, dass bei manchen Herstellern die Kosten für das nächstgrößere Modell fast doppelt so hoch sind. 
Das mit Teichniveau wird sich leider nicht verwirklichen lassen. Der ganze Teich ist so dermaßen  konzipiert.
In unebenem Gelände, daher fast rundum mit Holz die Erde befestigt (sieht man schön am Bild in Beitrag 1), die enge Umzäunung (gerade genug Platz um mit dem Rasenmäher einmal die Runde zu fahren) 
und vom Teich selbst gar nicht zu sprechen (ein richtig schön tiefes und steiles V); 
meine Eltern haben sich nicht viel gedacht damals, und der Baggerfahrer auch nicht. Aber eine schön dicke 2,5 mm PVC-Folie verschweißt.  
Also du siehst, die Möglichkeiten sind mehr als begrenzt. Selbst ein kompletter Neubau ist nicht ohne Schwierigkeiten zu machen. 
Aber ich tu mein Bestes. 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Du wirst für Dein System mit einem TF keine negativen Erfahrungen machen, egal ob Schwerkraft oder nicht.



Das erhoffe ich mir am allermeisten Rolf! Muss doch einfacher sein als 80 Bürsten, 12 Säcke mit Schaumstoffwürfeln und 4 Schaumstoffmatten mit dem Hochdruckreiniger zu reinigen. 
Das dauerte oft den ganzen Tag. Und das Ergebnis war nicht immer zufriedenstellend.

Ich freue mich auch sonst über jegliche positive wie auch negative Erfahrungen bezüglich TF, Tipps und Tricks!


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*



wusi schrieb:


> Danke für deine ehrliche Meinung bezüglich Trommler Aaron.
> Dass die Arbeit mit einem TF nicht ganz wartungsfrei abläuft hab ich schon gelesen. Obwohl das viele Nutzer nicht so recht zugeben wollen (zumindest in den großen Weiten des Internet, nicht direkt hier aufs Forum bezogen).
> Und du bist also im Großen und Ganzen mit deinem KC30 zufrieden? Würdest nochmal einen Trommler kaufen falls du noch keinen hättest?
> Wegen dem Biofilm: Da machst du einfach den Deckel auf und gehst mit dem Kärcher drüber über die Trommel?


Bitte gern. Wenn man hier im Forum keine ehrliche Meinung bekommt, wo sonst? 

Nun, ich finde den Trommler schon ganz fein. Grundsätzlich würde ich bei Schwerkraft nur dann einen Trommler nehmen, wenn ich einen Kanalanschluss hätte. Mit Hebeanlage ist noch eine Komponente dazu gekommen. So würd ich mal zu Halbschwerkraft tendieren. 

Im Winter ist dann bei Durchlaufen des Filters mit Nachfüllen des Wassers auch nicht einfach, weil man ja eben das Gartenwasser bei Frost abdreht. Ich hab das jetzt von November bis Feber so gelöst, dass ich nur Wasser von knapp unter der Oberfläche ansauge und dann durch den Trommler mit geöffneter Wartungsklappe und jeder Menge Filterbürsten in der Trommel betreibe. So wird im Winter auch gefiltert, aber es kommt kaum Schmutz zusammen. Öffnen und Reinigen geht nicht, weil ich ja die Filterkammer mit Styropor dämme und vor allem bei Schnee nicht dazu komme. Im Feber/März ist dann eben die __ Hel-X-Kammer ordentlich umzurühren, auszupumpen, nachfüllen und das ganze nochmal zu machen. Bei einer Innenhälterung mit Kanalanschluss wäre das sicher super, weil es das ganze Jahr gleich laufen kann.

Bzgl. Bio-Film: Ja, Filter aus, Wasser so weit geht auspumpen, Deckel auf, Teil der Trommel kärchern, manuell spülen und Trommel weiterdrehen und dann wieder kärchern. Bis man halt einmal um die Trommel rum ist. Zusätzlich lange ich noch über den Wassereinlauf in die Trommel und fühle mal, ob sich das größeres Pflanzenmaterial angesammelt hat. Falls ja, Wartungsklappe aufschrauben und rausholen. Ist natürlich kein Tag Arbeit, aber es ist auch nicht in 5 Minuten erledigt.

Ein Vliessfilter wäre natürlich auch eine Option. Wasserverlust gibts nur durch Verdunstung und bei Wasserwechsel. Es gibt Vliesser, die sogar stromlos laufen. Da wird das Vliess durch überlaufendes Wasser weitergedreht (ok, also hier doch ein wenig Wasserverlust). Kosten für die Vliessrollen sollte man eben nicht vergessen.


----------



## wusi (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Ja, ein Vlieser war lange die erste Option. Waren schon kurz davor einen 800er Mamo zu kaufen. Aber wenn man sich dann eben die Vlieskosten so durchrechnet, kommt doch einiges zusammen pro Jahr. Vor allem hat man ja in einem größeren Teich auch mehr Schwebealgen, so dass die geringe Besatzdichte nicht wirklich relevant ist. Und wenn ich dann an die 10 Rollen pro Jahr brauche, ist das ein Haufen Geld. So viel kann der Trommler gar nicht an Wasser zum Spülen brauchen. 
Sowohl Kanalanschluss als auch eine alte Jauchengrube aus Zeiten vor dem öffentlichen Kanalsystem sind unmittlebar neben dem Teich vorhanden. Und da der Filter ja erhöht steht, rinnt der Dreck hoffentlich halbwegs selbständig da rein. 
Hast du den KC30 damals blind gekauft, oder hast du irgendwo vorab Trommler anschauen können?
Da wir ja nicht so weit auseinander wohnen, zumindest für die Verhältnisse hier im Forum, dürftest du doch vor einem ählichen Problem gestanden haben. Im Osten/Süden Österreichs gibts kaum Händler bei denen man mal etwas besichtigen könnte. 
Wegen dem Mamo bin ich vor 2 Wochen sogar nur für einen Tag nach Tirol zu Japan Koi Siess gefahren, 550 KM pro Strecke...


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*



wusi schrieb:


> Hast du den KC30 damals blind gekauft, oder hast du irgendwo vorab Trommler anschauen können?
> Im Osten/Süden Österreichs gibts kaum Händler bei denen man mal etwas besichtigen könnte.


Eher blind ... hab mich natürlich informiert, so gut es ging, aber angeschaut hab ich nix. Hier im Forum gab es KC-Serie-Vorreiter und da hab ich mich getraut.

In der Südsteiermark ist der Koi-Händler (http://www.koi-leitgeb.at) meines Vertrauens und der hat jetzt auch einen Trommler im Angebot. Er hat auch schöne Fische zu moderaten Preisen. Falls du mal hinfährst, schöne Grüße von mir.


----------



## wusi (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Super, danke! Den hab ich wieder ganz aus den Augen verloren. Da werd ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schauen. 

Gibts eigentlich auch Tips bezüglich vernünftiger Pumpen, die die erforderliche Höhe mit mehr flow schaffen als die jetzt vorhandene OASE. 
Halten diese (http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...eichpumpe-bis--30000-l-h-660W---JGP30000.html) was sie versprechen? Also sie haben schon mehr Watt als die Oase, aber was solls.


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*



wusi schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch Tips bezüglich vernünftiger Pumpen, die die erforderliche Höhe mit mehr flow schaffen als die jetzt vorhandene OASE.
> Halten diese (http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...eichpumpe-bis--30000-l-h-660W---JGP30000.html) was sie versprechen? Also sie haben schon mehr Watt als die Oase, aber was solls.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass eine Pumpe mit 660 WATT :cigar ca. 1000 Euro im Jahr Strom frisst  , wenn ich nur 660/1000*24*365 rechne und die 5.700 kWh bei e-control.at eingebe!!! 

Da würde ich mich schon um Alternativen umsehen, denn 70,-/80,- nur für die Pumpe im Monat ist schon heftig!

Meine Oase Schwerkraftpumpe frisst nicht mal 85W bei 15.000 Litern/h! Viel weniger als 15.000 l werdens nicht sein, da ich ca. 15 cm Höhe überwinde und keine Bögen drinnen habe.


----------



## wusi (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Wenn man die Rechnung so schwarz auf weiß tuts natürlich schon weh. Das stimmt!
Aber ich befürchte ohne eine gewisse Anzahl an Watt werd ich nicht mehr Liter auf 3 Meter Höhe bringen oder?
Fürs erste wird ohnehin die OASE weiter ihren Dienst verrichten. Aber falls doch nicht genug Wasser durch die Trommel geht, überlege ich eben schonmal wegen Alternativen.


----------



## Joerg (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Die nackten Zahlen hast du ja nun gesehen.
Ich würde nochmal genau nachmessen, ob nicht doch eine kleine Stelle am Teich frei ist.
Möglicherweise gibt es auch im Teich Optionen.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo Markus,

ab welcher Höhe rechnest du die 3m Pumphöhe 

Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, gehe ich eher von ca. 1,50m aus............ 

Die Pumphöhe wird erst ab Wasserspiegel gerechnet............... 

Kannst du den Filter nicht näher und tiefer zum Teich hin aufstellen?


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hi Oli,
grob gerechnet sind es etwa 3W Mehrleistung einer Pumpe für 1m Förderhöhe und 1 m³/h Durchfluss. Bei 10 m³/h und 1 m landet man also bei 30W, und etwa 50 € Stromkosten im Jahr (gut 200 "Arbeitstage").
Auf einige Jahre gerechnet, lohnt sich also die Investition für das "Versenken" eines Filters.


----------



## wusi (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich würde nochmal genau nachmessen, ob nicht doch eine kleine Stelle am Teich frei ist.



Genau das wird jetzt nochmal gemacht! Am schwierigsten wird es wohl, den Zu- und den Rücklauf irgendwie zu verstecken. "Richtiger" Schwerkraftbetrieb geht nicht. Aber ihn etwas eingraben, würde vielleicht schon gehen. Da der Teich rundum mit Holz "verschalt" ist, muss ich diese Verschalung irgendwie überwinden. Und das wird denk ich die schwierigste Aufgabe. Mal schauen... 



Olli.P schrieb:


> Die Pumphöhe wird erst ab Wasserspiegel gerechnet............... ?



Ja, ich hab schon vom Wasserspiegel aus gemessen. Auch wenns am Foto nicht so rüberkommt, das sind schon annähernd 3 Meter. Vielleicht nur 2,5 m, aber das ist ja auch schon wurscht!


----------



## wusi (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo!

Ich schreib mal hier weiter um keinen neuen Thread aufmachen zu müssen.

Mir stellt sich grade die Frage, wie ich den Übergang von Pumpe (2") in den Trommler schaffe?? Zb. bei Tripond sind da DIN250 Einläufe, da komm ich ja mit Reduziermuffen nicht weit oder? Oder muss ich da dann mehrere Muffen hintereinanderstecken damit ich den Größenunterschied überwinden kann?
Bzw. wie stell ich das an, wenn ich zb. mit 2 Pumpen arbeite, zwecks mehr Durchfluss??

Oder übersehe ich was grundlegendes?

Für Hilfe bin ich dankbar!!


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo Markus,
eine Idee wäre es ja, über eine 250er Muffe und einen entsprechenden Blindstopfen den Zulauf zu schließen, und in den Blindstopfen eine 2"-Durchführung einzukleben oder einzuschrauben. Das sieht nicht sehr elegant aus, und ist auch nicht gerade billig .
Beim Hersteller steht allerdings, dass er die Durchmesser auf Anfrage passend macht.
Eine dritte Variante wäre es, den Zulauf mit einem Blech zu schließen, das eine 2"-Bohrung hat für eine PVC-Schraubdurchführung! In diesem Fall müsstest Du aber ein paar Löcher in das Schmuckstück bohren... :?.


----------



## Joerg (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo Markus,
die meisten TF sind für Schwerkraft Betrieb ausgelegt, da dies energetisch die günstigere Variante ist.
Wenn du an den Ausgang deiner Pumpe(n) mit 1-2 Dimensionen höher rausgehst, sollte das insgesamt noch eine vernünfttige Lösung sein.

Den TF auf Teichniveau und den Bachlauf extra zu betreiben ist sicher eine bessere Option.
Schau mal nach, was bei dir möglich ist.


----------



## wusi (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Danke euch beiden für eure Beteiligung!!



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> eine Idee wäre es ja, über eine 250er Muffe und einen entsprechenden Blindstopfen den Zulauf zu schließen, und in den Blindstopfen eine 2"-Durchführung einzukleben oder einzuschrauben. Das sieht nicht sehr elegant aus, und ist auch nicht gerade billig .
> Beim Hersteller steht allerdings, dass er die Durchmesser auf Anfrage passend macht.
> Eine dritte Variante wäre es, den Zulauf mit einem Blech zu schließen, das eine 2"-Bohrung hat für eine PVC-Schraubdurchführung! In diesem Fall müsstest Du aber ein paar Löcher in das Schmuckstück bohren... :?.



Deine erste Variante scheint mir die einfachste zu sein. 2"-Durchführungen habe ich noch zu Hause rum liegen. Da ich leider keine Erfahrung/Ahnung habe; Was kosten Muffe samt Blindstopfen in der Größe? In Relation zum Filter wahrscheinlich eher zu vernachlässigen oder?

Den Einlauf vom Hersteller ändern zu lassen, wäre auch eine schöne Möglichkeit. Allerdings ist mir das vielleicht zu endgültig. Wer weiß was früher oder später noch gemacht wird am Teich, und dann hab ich nur 2 2"-Eingänge...



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> die meisten TF sind für Schwerkraft Betrieb ausgelegt, da dies energetisch die günstigere Variante ist.
> Wenn du an den Ausgang deiner Pumpe(n) mit 1-2 Dimensionen höher rausgehst, sollte das insgesamt noch eine vernünfttige Lösung sein.
> 
> ...


So wie es zur Zeit aussieht, wird der Trommler direkt neben dem Teich positioniert und mit einer noch zu beschaffenden zweiten Pumpe betrieben (welche ist da zu empfehlen?), und der Bach extra gespeist mit der jetzigen Oase 16.000.
Wie meinst du das, mit einer höheren Dimensionierung rausgehen? Einen dickeren Schlauch an die Pumpe? Die hat ja eben nur einen 2"-Ausgang.

Und was ist technisch gesehen eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Schwerkrafttrommlern und gepumpten? Wird da nur der Wasserstand innerhalb des Filters an einer anderen Stelle gemessen? 
Weil es gibt Hersteller, das sind die TF für Schwerkraft- und Pumpbetrieb ausgelegt. Tripond zB hat für beide Betriebsarten eigene Varianten. 
Ich würde mich auch diesbezüglich gerne zukunftsorientiert ausstatten. Vielleicht wird der Teich ja doch irgendwann neu gebaut. Und wenn der Filter dann nicht mehr zu brauchen wäre, wäre das durchaus ärgerlich!!


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo Markus,
der Hauptunterschied zwischen gepumpten und Schwerkraft-Trommlern ist der minimal zulässige Höhenunterschied zwischen Einlauf und Auslauf. Bei Schwerkraft darf dieser nicht sehr hoch sein, da ansonsten im "Normalbetrieb" die hinter dem Trommler befindlichen Teile einen strak erniedrigten Wasserstand haben .
Ich halte eine Ansage an den Filterbauer (so möglich) für wichtig. Zwei 110er Zuläufe sind eine Option, von denen man ausgehend sehr preiswert reduzieren kann, auch bei einmal 160 (id 150 mm), und einem oder zwei weiteren kleineren Eingängen.. . Ab DN 200 sind PVC-Bauteile wirklich sehr teuer, und nicht mehr überall beschaffbar... .


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo.

Wir hatten ja nun das Glück am Samstag mal einen Trommelfilter so in Aktion zu sehen und ich hatte schon das Gefühl, dass uns der Koihändler auch auf einige Feinheiten aufmerksam machte.

Er vertreibt nun die Inazuma-Trommelfilter, mit und ohne Biostufe. Ich denke, da sollte der erste grundlegende Überlegungsansatz eingebracht werden. Brauche ich einen Trommelfilter mit Biostufe oder reicht gar ein einfacher Trommelfilter als Vorfiltereinheit. Die Preisunterschiede sind da auch schon beträchtlich.

Auf meine Fragen hin, sagte er mir auch, dass ich den TF als Vorfilter nutzen kann, wenn ich denn die normalen Biostufen dahinter habe. (so wäre es ja in meinem Fall) Also kann ich das Ganze auch in Schwerkraft laufen lassen, mit eigener Biokammer dahinter und dann mit entsprechender Pumpenkammer, wo es auch die "ernergie"-günstigeren Pumpen von Oase (z.Bsp.) schaffen können. (je nach kompletten Teich-Aufbau wie Bachläufe, Quellsteine, Wasserfallmauern) In dem Fall bist du wieder unabhängig und kannst einen Bauchlauf mit einer kleinen Pumpe und die Einströmdüsen - oder was auch immer - mit einer Volumen-stärkeren Pumpe laufen lassen.

Die Reinigungsintervalle der Siebtrommel sind anfänglich recht viel und brauchen viel Wasser, da die teils sehr feine Bespannung selbst kleinsten Schmutz aus dem Wasser filtert, was anfänglich viel Spülarbeit bedeutet. Zumindest fand ich diesen Hinweis sehr wichtig, da das Spülwasser ja aus dem TF selber kommt und letzten Endes im Teich irgendwann fehlt.

Was mich erstaunte und bei mir dennoch Fragen aufgeworfen hatte, war die Info, dass bei einem TF nicht immer sehr viel Biofiltermedien notwendig sind, sondern es auch deutlich weniger Biomedien erledigen. Durch die feine Filterung (60mµ), wodurch der Schmutz auch gleich aus dem Kreislauf geholt wird, entstehen auch wiederum weniger Schadstoffe die umgewandelt werden müssen. Macht ja schon Sinn und klingt plausibel.

Die Frage nach dem Mindestdurchfluss eines Trommelfilters sollte sich meiner Meinung nach, nach der Anzahl der Einläufe richten. Ein Bodenablauf oder ein Skimmer braucht einfach eine gewisse Sogleistung um effektiv arbeiten zu können. Der Händler sagte ganz klar, dass der TF schon auf die Größe des Teiches ausgelegt sein sollte, da ja eben die Grundvoraussetzungen, wie BA und Skimmer auch angeschlossen werden sollten.

Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt nicht an dem hier schon geschriebenen Thema und den Beiträgen total vorbeigelaufen, so dass die Informationen noch sinnvoll waren. Abschließend kann ich nur festhalten, dass so ein Trommelfilter mit seiner recht kompakten Bauweise durchaus auch eine platzsparende Angelegenheit wäre, die einen hohen Reinigungskomfort bietet, der aber seinen Preis hat. 

Hierzu kam natürlich auch ein Veto von mir, aber als wir so die derzeit gängigen Filtermodule, wie US III oder Siebpatronen, Beadfiltern, Mehrkammerfilter mit Biomedien und so weiter und so weiter überschlagen haben, waren wir vom eigentlichen Preis eines TF nicht mehr so weit entfernt.  Bei größeren Teichen und entsprechendem Budgetrahmen kann es doch echt eine Alternative sein.


----------



## wusi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo Rolf!

Das klingt ganz plausibel mit dem Höhenunterschied.   Ist gar nicht so einfach, sich sowas vorzustellen, 
wenn man den Aufbau von so einem Filter noch nie mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat.


Hey Rico!

Danke für deinen Bericht! Das klingt ja alles schon sehr vielversprechend!
Das mit der Biostufe müssen wir uns aus dem von dir genannten Grund noch überlegen. Die Preissprünge sind gigantisch. 
Aber mit einem Selbstbau im Anschluss an den TF geht leider die Kompaktheit des Ganzen verloren. 

Da ich zur Zeit den Teich gepumpt betreibe, ist das mit dem Durchfluss so eine Sache. Zu Beginn wird eine einzelne Pumpe ihren Dienst verrichten, und später wird vermutlich aufgestockt, damit mehr Flow zustande kommt.

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage wegen dem Sieb. Lt. Hersteller hat es 70mµ. Hat der Händler da was anderes gesagt, weil du von 60 schreibst?
Wie sieht also abschließend deine Meinung ganz konkret zu Inazuma Trommelfiltern aus? Machen sie insgesamt einen soliden, dem Preis entsprechenden Eindruck?

Danke vielmals für deine Hilfe!


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo Markus,
wegen der Siebgröße mach' Dir mal keine zu großen Gedanken! Mit einem etwas gröberen Sieb (<100 µm in etwa, wohlgemerkt) dauert es nur ein wenig länger, bis die Öffnungen so verstopft sind, dass gespült wird. Filterfläche, Filtergröße und Algengröße bestimmen also die Spülrate!
Es ist daher wenig erheblich, ob Du ein 42 µm-Sieb (wie ich), oder ein 100 µm-Sieb hast. Ab 200 µm wird es dann langsam fragwürdig.


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Hallo Markus.

Das mit den 60 µm meine ich so verstanden zu haben, aber Du hast Recht, laut Prospekt hat der TF eigentlich 70.  Ich habe dazu auch gerade noch gesehen, dass für den kleinsten TF "ITF 30" eine Durchflussrate von 20 m³/h empfohlen wird und das Maximum bei 25 m³/h liegt.

Da ich nun leider nicht den direkten Vergleich habe, da ich bislang nur den Oase-TF und den Inazuma-TF mit eigenen Augen in natura gesehen habe, würde ich mich jetzt auf den Inazuma-TF einstellen. Von der Verarbeitung her (von einem Neumodell ausgehend) sah das ganze Gerät sehr solide aus. Alles aus Edelstahl innen wie außen, lässt den Preis durchaus rechtfertigen, wobei ich persönlich nur den reinen TF nehmen würde, da der Bioteil preislich nicht dazu passt. Aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## wusi (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mindestdurchfluss bei Trommelfiltern??*

Stimmt, wird wahrscheinlich egal sein ob 60 oder 70µm. 

Somit ist die Entscheidung denke ich mal pro Inazuma gefallen. 

Nur die Sache mit der Biostufe... :evil Die Preise sind doch jenseits von Gut und Böse!
Und das selbe gilt für gepumpte Versionen vs. Schwerkraftversionen. Da kostet die Pumpversion für 50m³ 9990,- und die Schwerkraftversion aktuell 7200,- !!!
Wie kann so ein Preisunterschied gerechtfertigt werden, ist doch das gleiche Produkt, im Großen und Ganzen. Wirklich ärgerlich...


----------

